# Sheeps n Togs



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Got up @ 3:30am. Left Richmond and got to Oceans East and picked up 4 dozen fiddlers. Was on water by 6:15am. Wind really sucked. Jigged gulps for a few dink flounders then dropped what looked to be a 22-23 inch flatty at the boat. Switched to fiddlers around 9:15am. Ended up with 3 sheeps, 6 togs (3 throwbacks), and a bunch of black sea bass. Was back at the launch by 12:30 and was back in Richmond in time to see my team whoop up on the skins.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You did alright today!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great haul. Congrats.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Another kayakfishing star in the making!

Can I ask if you paddled out to the CBBT or did you catch those beauties in the inlet?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Redgrappler, that's quite the compliment. I've been out the 1st island, but these were from the mouth of the inlet.


----------



## hachuinro (Apr 22, 2008)

*Which inlet?*

Hey Rob, 

1st, great catch! Which inlet are you taling about? Lynnhaven? I'm a yak fisherman myself, and I've fished the CBBT, but not on my kayak. A little more info would be great Rob. Thanks.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Rob,

The mouth of the inlet is not for a beginner yakker. Please be careful of tides and boats!


btw, thanks for the call Rob.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Beginner! Hell that looks like a pro to me!

Keep it up man!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Neil, I definitely know about the dangers at the mouth of Lynnhaven. It's pretty wild. I only go during the last 1.5 hrs and beginning of the tide moving. Not to mention the other boats, especially during the weekend. I carry a fog horn with me to let them make some serious noise if they get too close. I stay away from the main channel during high traffic. Thanks for the heads up though. I might try for big fish at Sandbridge on Saturday. I'll post if I do.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

shit,

sorry, that post was not for you Rob.

ENRISH is difficult without punctuation... the post should have read.

the mouth of the inlet is not for beginners. Tough currents and traffic.

btw, thanks for the call rob.


yeah i think i was attempting to pm you in one of my other windows, then got confused. Not meant toward you bud.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey man, no problem. 

I met a guy who knows you and told me a funny story about how you fed some girl bulgogi and told her afterwards it was cat meat. You crazy sonova...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

robchoi said:


> Hey man, no problem.
> 
> I met a guy who knows you and told me a funny story about how you fed some girl bulgogi and told her afterwards it was cat meat. You crazy sonova...


haha. yah thats my buddy's wife. she freaked out and by the end of hte night after several glasses of wine she came up to me and said the hell with it, do you have any more of that catmeat?!


btw, who told you that story? rva is a small place aint it?


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice catch!!

Ask NTKG about the time the dog wouldn't even eat what he cooked 

Neil you going to get this trout rod or am I going to have to break it in myself, also got a line on some pups and specks about 1 hr 20min from the house a very easy paddle too.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Funny. Neil, I forgot his name. He works at Basspro now (in Hanover). Met him in the parking lot at CrabCreek.


----------

